# Flat Skewer Technique - Kofte/Kofta



## grapejuice (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the proper technique for 'mounting' kofte/kofta (mince mixed with onions and spices and so forth) onto FLAT skewers such as they are done in turkish/middle-eastern resturants/kebab houses? 

It seems to be done in a uniform way in every kebab house I've ever seen in London (and there are plenty) and also in Istanbul (where they are many more);

The mince mix is formed onto or skewered onto the long, flat steel skewers in a nearly rectangluar shape with ridges on one 'side'.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Yours barbequeingly,

Grapejuice


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, you will need the form which goes around the skewers. No, I don't know what it's called.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When I make kofta at home, I just shape the meat by hand and kind of pat it into final shape once it's on the skewer. Of course, that's just for doing a small number at a time. And my skewers are completely straight, and square-ish, rather than flat with a wavy part.

What I find is that I have to pack the meat more tightly than I would for freestanding meatballs or burgers (or non-skewered kofta). If it's too loose around the skewer, it can fall off. But that requires a slightly different blend of meat/spices/fat/moisture, so that the denser kebab still stays moist and cooks without getting too well-done.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

By chance, I saw an Al Roker piece on Food TV yesterday, in which he visited a Persian restaurant where a kofta-type dish is the specialty. I'm sorry I don't recall the ingredients. The skewers the chef had were about 1 cm wide and quite flat. She made a log-shape of the meat, which was slightly tapered at the end. She formed it around the skewer, noting that pinching it against the skewer firmly is the key to having it stay on the skewer. She also slightly pinched it every inch or so along the length. She set it over the fire, turning it as soon as the side against the fire began to brown. She turned it many times until it was done.

I hope this description is helpful. Bon apetit!
Mezz


----------



## sambehnam (Aug 22, 2005)

There as several secrets to make the perfect flat skewers. Each country has their own recipes with spices, herbs, etc. But these are the fundamental to make them successful:

1) Grind the meat 2-3 times.
2) Use very fat content in your meat to keep it moist after being cooked
3) Work the ground meat for at least 5 minutes, until it gets very sticky. This would help it stick to your skewers.
4) Use wide flat skewers (they are usually about 1 inch wide)
5) Use bricks and don't let meat touch the grill. Place skewers on brick and grill on opened flame.
6) Turn the meat often the first 2 minutes, this way the patties don't break and fall from skewers.

I hope this helped.

Sam


----------

